# St Nicholas



## Bob S (Jul 12, 2004)

Seen in an earlier guise, *ST NICHOLAS * is seen sailing from Harwich. Built as *PRINSESSAN B*IRGITTA, she later became *STENA NORMANDY * and now sails as *NORMANDY* for Irish Ferries.


----------

